# My bolivian ram is dying :(



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Yesterday, I noticed that one of my bolivian ram was so darkend and hiding behind the rock. I took him out and put him in the betta tank ( temporary as i don't have the hospital tank yet) and he is now dying  he is on the bottom and lying on the side. As much as I'm sad about the dying one, I'm now concerned the other 5 rams.. I did 50% water change with buffering solution( equilibrium and alkaline buffer) and water is bit cloudy..
Is there anything that i should do? I inspected the body of dying one but no sign of any damage..
Water parameter was ammonia 0 nitrite 0 nitrate 10 GH 4 KH 2.. I have had Bolivian Rams for 6 weeks.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

These are pictures of the other 5 bolivian rams.. Do you think they are also in trouble?
They have noe paired yet so I don't think aggression is the issue. Only aggressive fish a female agassizi but she is at the corner of the tank and mine(90G) is big enough for others to hang out other place in my tank.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

is that red gills I see or is it just the pic? try seachem paragaurd and salt I always use this combination with success or api general cure? maybe gill flukes if red gills?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Will those product be safe with ghost shrimps and plecos?
I better get the hospital tank and those product asap.. 

Thanks mrbob


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I just noticed that the dying one is spinning.. Could this be contagious? I tried to get salt and paraguard but LFSs are closed. Is there anything at home that i can put in water?


----------

